# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Economisez avec Google

## BiM

Bonjour,

On m'a fil un lien intressant pour faire des recherches Google : Blackle.

Le principe ? Economisez de l'nergie via votre cran, tout simplement...

----------


## gorgonite

> Le principe ? Economisez de l'nergie via votre cran, tout simplement...



faudrait que certains se demandent si l'on claire les pixels, ou si l'on les assombri... ou bien les deux suivant le type d'cran  ::aie::

----------


## SaumonAgile

> faudrait que certains se demandent si l'on claire les pixels, ou si l'on les assombri... ou bien les deux suivant le type d'cran


Il me semblait que le backlight sert  faire passer de la lumire  travers les sous-pixels qui ne sont pas aliments (et donc qui laissent passer la lumire).
Donc au final avec mon fonctionnement (s'il est toujours exact), un cran blanc consomme moins qu'un noir.

----------


## BiM

::koi::  Je comprends rien  ce que vous racontez...

----------


## Skyounet

> Je comprends rien  ce que vous racontez...


Ils sont en train de se demander, si au final c'est pas le contraire, si a utilise pas plus d'nergie justement.

En tout cas un truc est sr pour moi, a ni*ue les yeux.

----------


## SaumonAgile

> Je comprends rien  ce que vous racontez...


D'aprs ce dont je me souviens, un pixel est compos de 3 sous-pixels, un vert, un rouge et un bleu.
Si les 3 sous-pixels sont eclairs, a fait un pixel blanc  l'cran. Si les trois sont teints, a fait un pixel noir  l'cran.
Maintenant dans les LCD actuels, il y a une grosse source de lumire derrire les pixels, elle est appele backlight.
chaque sous-pixel est associ  un petit switch qui laisse ou non passer la lumire  travers ce sous-pixels.
Pour que le switch empche la lumire de traverser (et donc cre des pixels sombres), il faut qu'il soit aliment.
Donc plus l'cran contient de pixels sombres, plus la consommation augmente, vu qu'il faut alimenter plus de switch.
Je crois que c'est aussi pour cela que c'est difficile d'obtenir des noirs complets dans un LCD.

Au final, pour diminuer la consommation d'un cran, c'est la luminosit qu'il faut baisser, pour que le backlight emette moins de lumire.

N'hsitez pas  me corriger si j'ai des conneries.  ::D:

----------


## raptor70

> N'hsitez pas  me corriger si j'ai des conneries.


Ca me parait bon  ::king::

----------


## gorgonite

ben je crois aussi que c'est cela... et donc que ce "merveilleux" site ne fait conomiser qu'avec les crans cathodique  ::aie::

----------


## OhMonBato

> N'hsitez pas  me corriger si j'ai des conneries.


N'hesitons pas ! Allons y !
L'explication est bonne sauf que, a moins que je dise une connerie (dans ce cas faudrait bien sur hesiter vachement avant de me corriger parce que je pourrais etre super vexe), c'est quand les cristaux ne sont pas alimentes qu'ils masquent la lumiere, et quand ils sont alimentes, ils pivotent de 90 degres pour laisser passer, donc un ecran noir serait effectivement plus economique qu'un ecran blanc.

Un test simple pour s'en assurer : tout eteindre chez soi et ne laisser que l'ecran allume tout en blanc pendant 1 an et relever le compteur EDF, puis faire la meme operation avec l'ecran en fond noir, c'est un peu long evidemment mais ca doit etre fiable.

Pis en plus quand dans une piece un peu obscure tu as un ecran blanc qui te pete a la figure, ben tu allumes la lampe a cote pour diminuer le contraste de la lumiere ambiante avec l'ecran, alors qu'avec un ecran noir ben non, vive l'ecran noir, vive le Minitel.

----------


## pseudocode

> c'est quand les cristaux ne sont pas alimentes qu'ils masquent la lumiere


Oui, c'est le cas de (pratiquement) tous les polariseurs transmissifs utiliss dans les moniteurs LCD.  ::king::

----------


## gorgonite

bizarre...  l'poque o je m'tais renseign sur ce "troll" (qui commence  dater  ::aie:: ), j'tais tomb sur un test de ce style : http://www.g4techtv.ca/callforhelp/s....shtml?regular

----------


## OhMonBato

Ben, ils ne disent jamais que pour un ecran noir, un ecran plasma voit sa consommation baisser drastiquement, alors qu'elle baisse peu pour un ecran LCD, puisque le gros de la conso d'un LCD est du a la lumiere permanente en arriere plan.

----------


## BiM

Faites des dessins dans le sable, c'est plus cologique !

 ::dehors::

----------


## PRomu@ld

Tu crois que si je met google dans le sable les messieurs en blouse blanche ils vont pas venir ?  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Tu crois que si je met google dans le sable les messieurs en blouse *blanche* ils vont pas venir ?


en blouse noire, ca consommerait moins.   ::fou::

----------


## PRomu@ld

En mme temps avec le ptrole sur certaines plages les blouses sont noires. Mais l je suis pas certain que a soit plus cologique.  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

L'ecologie c'est surtout une question de volont.

Bon, moi j'ai pas de volont...

----------


## PRomu@ld

> L'ecologie c'est surtout une question de volont.


Ca marche pas ! Je dis tous les matins : je veux qu'il n'y ait plus de pollution et l ds que j'ouvre ma fentre qu'est-ce que je vois ? Un agriculteur qui est en train de traiter son champ ! Pourtant j'en avais de la volont et a n'a rien chang  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Un agriculteur qui est en train de traiter son champ !


Plus besoin de traiter avec les OGM... Ca c'est de l'cologie.  ::king:: 

(ou pas)

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Plus besoin de traiter avec les OGM... Ca c'est de l'cologie.


Ah enfin une bonne nouvelle, il tait peut-tre en train de mettre de l'engrais pour que les OGM poussent plus vite pour tre plus vite colo ! Ca doit tre a !  :;): 

Mais  bien y rflchir, pourquoi aller au boulot ? c'est pas colo ? Dj il faut dans la plupart des cas utiliser la bagnole, ensuite les bureaux sont climatiss, on travaille sur des machine qui consomment ou polluent. Bref tout c'est c'est pas joli ? 

Lanons nous dans la lutte camarade, si tu veux sauver la plante arrtes de bosser !!!  ::aie::  (l tu vois je sens la volont augmenter en flche, non ?)

----------


## SaumonAgile

> c'est quand les cristaux ne sont pas alimentes qu'ils masquent la lumiere, et quand ils sont alimentes, ils pivotent de 90 degres pour laisser passer, donc un ecran noir serait effectivement plus economique qu'un ecran blanc.





> Oui, c'est le cas de (pratiquement) tous les polariseurs transmissifs utiliss dans les moniteurs LCD.


Effectivement  ::king::

----------


## Erwy

> en blouse noire, ca consommerait moins.


Les Men In Black sont dans le coup ???  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

Je fait une autre action colo  ::mrgreen:: 

Voir ma signature (dernire ligne)

----------


## pseudocode

> Je fait une autre action colo 
> 
> Voir ma signature (dernire ligne)


Moi aussi, j'ai fait une autre action colo : j'ai pas cliqu pour economiser de la bande passante. 

 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

> Lanons nous dans la lutte camarade, si tu veux sauver la plante arrtes de bosser !!!


C'est la luuuuuuutteeeee finaaaaaaaleeeeeee ! (  :;):  Erwy )

Un communiste vert, a fait bizarre quand mme. D'habitude ils sont rouges. Un communiste vert, c'est qu'il est pas mr, c'est a ?  ::aie::

----------


## SaumonAgile

> Un communiste vert, c'est qu'il est pas mr, c'est a ?


Non, c'est un communiste qui a fait moins de 3% aux dernires lections et qui vend du muguet pour payer la facture  ::rire::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Non, c'est un communiste qui a fait moins de 3% aux dernires lections et qui vend du muguet pour payer la facture


+1, c'est aussi ce qu'ils disent aprs les lections : "oh j'suis vert !!! :8O: ", mais parfois ils voient rouges, donc a confirme. 

 ::dehors::

----------


## mathieu

> Je fait une autre action colo 
> 
> Voir ma signature (dernire ligne)


moi j'ai vot "requins", a fera un arbre en moins o s'crasera une voiture, je prfre sauver des vies que sauver la plante (non je rigole c'tait juste pour m'amuser que j'ai choisi a  ::aie:: )

----------

